# Anyone having problems with eircom email today?



## Megan (11 Sep 2008)

I can't get into Eircom email today. I can get onto the www.eircom.net but when I sign in the message says page not available. I have tried from 1 pc and 2 macs but I am getting the same message. Cannot get through to Eircom.


----------



## FredBloggs (11 Sep 2008)

I got into it no problem a few times today.   Had a few problems recently though


----------



## hansov (11 Sep 2008)

I am also having problems all day.


----------



## sam h (11 Sep 2008)

no problems!


----------



## Megan (11 Sep 2008)

Thanks for your replies. Email is ok tonight.


----------

